
Fury at 'Bodega' tech startup that aims to put corner shops out of business - kawera
https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2017/sep/13/tech-startup-bodega-corner-stores
======
arkitaip
I don't see how these tiny "vending machines" can be considered to compete
with bodegas. Especially since many bodegas carry products targeting
immigrants, whereas these vending machines to carry the absolute bare minimum
of the most mainstream products imaginable.

